# Today would've been Guro Ted Lucaylucay's 68th birthday!



## Stickgrappler (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/birthday-today-wouldve-been-guro-ted.html

Sad he is not here... loved his videos!

Does anyone have any Guro Lucaylucay stories/memories they could share?

Happy 68th Guro Lucaylucay!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------

